# UK Fiance Visa - Supporting Document Checklist



## Marzy789 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

Myself (British sponsor) and my fiancee (Brazilian) will soon be submitting our application. I'm flying out to Brazil next weekend with all my supporting documents in my hand luggage. I was wondering if people here could check our list and tell us if we are covered or missing anything? We would really appreciate it. This is what we intend to submit:

VA4FA online application - printed
VA4FA Appendix 2 - filled out by hand
Biometrics Appointment confirmation
Priority fee receipt
2 x passport sized photos - applicant
2 x passport sized photos - sponsor
Applicant’s passport and previous passport
Copy of sponsor’s passport information page
Applicant Letter of Introduction
Sponsor Letter of Support
2 x certificates from Kaplan International College (to explain 2 student visitor stamps in applicant passport as she took short English courses here for something to do while I was working during the week)
IELTS Life Skills A1 pass certificate (dated October 2016)

Finances (Category A application):
1) 6 original payslips (August to January inclusive)
2) 6 months original bank statements showing all payslips deposited. Last one within 28 days of online application
3) Employment letter from manager on company headed paper (job title, length of service, type of contract, current and previous gross annual salary as it changed during the 6 months preceding the application but was above the threshold at all times)
4) Copy of signed employment contract from 2014
5) Original letters from general manager detailing pay rise in Jan 2017 and Xmas bonus in Dec 2016 to explain why my last two payslips are different amounts

Accommodation:
1) Letter from parents giving permission for applicant to live in their home indefinitely
2) Property Inspection Letter from Environmental Health Dept at local council stating no overcrowding and accommodation suitable
3) Extract copy of deeds to the house from National Registers of Scotland
4) Plain copy of ownership search from National Registers of Scotland
5) Original annual mortgage statement dated March 2016 (this is the most recent one we have) showing parents' names
6) Original annual gas summary from Scottish gas dated December 2016 in mother's name

Intent to Marry:
1) Email correspondence with registry office making enquiries about ceremony room 
2) Email confirmation from registry office that ceremony is booked, date and time
3) Receipt of payment of £55 deposit for ceremony
4) Email correspondence with wedding co-ordinator at venue for evening reception
5) Signed contract with venue for evening reception (just a party, nothing extravagant)
6) Invoice for deposit paid at venue for evening reception
7) Engagement ring receipt

Relationship:
1) 10-15 photos of us together and a few with friends/family, printed on photo paper and stuck to card with descriptions of where we are/who we are with and dates
2) Flight itineraries printed from our emails from trips taken to see each other (6 in total, 3 with translations from Portuguese).
3) Airbnb bookings from sponsor’s trips to Brazil (when applicant comes to the UK she stays in sponsor’s parents’ home)
4) Screenshots from Skype/Whatsapp/Facebook messenger (approximately one screenshot from every 2 months apart between May 2014 and the present)
5) Facebook screenshots of when we checked in together in places during our visits 
6) Copies of passport stamps in sponsor’s passport showing entry to Brazil
7) Bookings for flights/trains/hotels from trips taken together

Does anyone know if we need a certificate of no impediment for this application? I know we need one to give notice to marry later on but not sure about for the application.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Marzy789 (Oct 17, 2016)

Can anyone help? 

Also as an additional accommodation document my mum has given me her annual council tax summary from March 2016 which is valid up until 31st March 2017.

Thanks guys.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Sorry, I thought I'd responded yesterday - I'm certain I had a post typed out. Anyway...

You don't need: passport photos of sponsor, Kaplan certificates (it's unnecessary to explain her circumstances as a student visitor)

Facebook screenshots of checking in together will not really hold any weight, as those are easily fabricated - I can check in somewhere halfway round the world without physically being there. I think this is extraneous and would not submit it

It's a thorough checklist, looks quite good. I would normally include the council tax summary, but I don't think it's necessary to include a land ownership search of Scotland land registry if you're already providing a copy of the house deeds and substantial proof that your parents live there. 

You don't need a certificate of no impediment for the visa application itself.


----------



## Marzy789 (Oct 17, 2016)

Thank you clever-octopus! 

I can't quite believe it's time now to start making our application after all these months of reading and preparing. 

I really appreciate all your help, and the help of others on this forum too.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Good luck - Also regarding passport photos of UK sponsor, if your specific application form asks for it, do provide it (in the quantity requested). This particular requirement seems to be variable.


----------



## tatdbomb (Jan 16, 2019)

Help! I am just starting to complete the U.K. Fiance Visa and need a bit of help if anyone would be so kind. I am a U.S. citizen and my fiancé (sponsor) is a British citizen, and some of these questions are a bit confusing and I am so afraid of not filling it out correctly...

1. On the Family Details portion under "Father/Mother"-Are they asking for my parents information or my fiancé?

2. On the Family Details portion under "Current Passport or Travel Document Number"-Are they asking for my fiancé's info here as well? He has an expired passport, is that what they want?

3. On the Sponsor Details portion under "What is their relationship to you?"-Fiance is not an option to choose and we are not yet married, so would I choose "Partner" or "Other Relative"?

4. Is the cost of the Fiance Visa £1523 and the Spouse Visa is £1033?

5. How long after we are married do we have to apply for the Spouse Visa? 

6. After the first 2 year Spouse Visa, how much is it to renew the Spouse Visa for another 2 1/2 years?

7. After living in the U.K. on a Spouse for 5 years, how much will the ILR Visa cost?

Thank you so much to anyone that can help.


----------



## LMH71 (Jan 2, 2019)

tatdbomb said:


> Help! I am just starting to complete the U.K. Fiance Visa and need a bit of help if anyone would be so kind. I am a U.S. citizen and my fiancé (sponsor) is a British citizen, and some of these questions are a bit confusing and I am so afraid of not filling it out correctly...
> 
> Have you guys met because if he has an expired passport I would say might be worth renewing his passport before you embark upon this journey.
> 
> ...


----------



## tatdbomb (Jan 16, 2019)

Thank you so much for your help...

Have you guys met because if he has an expired passport I would say might be worth renewing his passport before you embark upon this journey.

**We have met as I have come over to the UK to visit him 4 times since 2017. He has severe anxiety about flying and has not come over to the US, but it hasn't been an issue as I love the UK and don't mind the traveling. Do you think that is going to be an issue?

Been a while since i filled this stuff out, but thats your mother and father I do believe.
**That's what I thought but they don't make things super clear.

Again thats your passport information if I'd hazard to guess. If your fiance's passport has expired why hasn't he renewed it because you might as well being you will be needing it for the next 5 years at least.
**Again=Severe Anxiety

Partner - being that you will be marrying him - there is no fiance, so he is your partner atm anyway even though your not married. they word stuff over here differently than we do. I'm american also.
**Yes they do!!!

Well the spouse visa is 1033 for snail mail version plus the NHS fee is now 1000 pounds I think for 2.5 years. - The fiance visa is probably 1523. But I would suggest something here you probably haven't thought about. Have your fiance fly to the US where you both get married in front of the justice of the peace in a quick ceremony, thereby allowing you to apply straight away for a wife visa from the US you will save the 1523 FEE and you can get a ticket to the US far cheaper than that and renew his passport at the same time. It also gives you time to close down your life in the US and time to prepare for your move overseas. I came here in 2016 on a fiance visa and i can honestly say it was alot of stress doing it this way. IF I would of had a better option of having my husband come to me then it would of worked but his parents had something to say about it. 
**So what you're saying is that he can come to the US without applying for any type of Visa or special permission and we can get married? He may have to get over his anxiety if that's the case!? Lol

You have 6 months to get yourself into the country, get married and get your Spouse Visa applied for, whereas if you skipped the fiance visa, got married in the US you could jump straight into the application and skip paying the british government more money than you need to.
**This route would def be better if he doesn't need anything special to come over here and for us to marry here in the US.



tatdbomb said:


> 6. After the first 2 year Spouse Visa, how much is it to renew the Spouse Visa for another 2 1/2 years?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I payed 1033, plus 500 for the NHS ( Got it before they raised the fees last week) its now 1000 pounds for NHS and I payed for super priority which is 24 hour decision which was another 610 pounds. However the prices change year by year.
> ...


**I see what you're saying...


----------



## LMH71 (Jan 2, 2019)

tatdbomb said:


> Thank you so much for your help...
> 
> Have you guys met because if he has an expired passport I would say might be worth renewing his passport before you embark upon this journey.
> 
> ...



As far as I know hon he shouldn't need anything to get married to you in the US as long as he's not planning on staying there. I would personally try to talk him into it. I have a fear of flying to and I understand the panic attacks, the clausterphobia ect. Takes a good dose of diazepam and buckle up is my suggestion because at some point you have to just learn to cope with it. I have panic attacks, anxiety, and clausterphobia, I flew to UK by myself the first time in 2015 and literally broke out in a cold sweat 4 hours into the flight I thought I wasn't going to be able to cope. However once I forced myself to do it a couple times I found that my fear of flying wasn't so bad. Also easy jet I do belive has a UK course on people with flying fears and it helps to combat the anxietys and phobias I'm aware of someone else who took it recently and said it helped her immensely.

Call the county court house in your city and ask what it would take for your british fiance and you to get married and see what they have to say. But far as I'm aware they show up you get married and thats that. You could probably even do it in las vegas. It as a big faff to do it over here tbo. Your parents could at least attend if you do it over there. or you do something small and then when you get established over here you can have a great wedding planned out with a bit more time and more how you want it.

Also it shoudln't count against you whethere you came here or he came there. doesn't overly matter really


----------



## tatdbomb (Jan 16, 2019)

Looks like he would need a •K-1 Fiance Visa to come to the US for us to marry with costs £785 and there is a 6-9 month wait until he is able to enter US and marry.


----------



## tatdbomb (Jan 16, 2019)

You've helped a lot, thank you! I am calling my local court house now


----------



## tatdbomb (Jan 16, 2019)

Holy cow! They just told me that all he needs is his passport & birth certificate...and it costs $53. Ya he's gonna need to get over the anxiety!!! LOL Thanks again!


----------



## LMH71 (Jan 2, 2019)

tatdbomb said:


> Holy cow! They just told me that all he needs is his passport & birth certificate...and it costs $53. Ya he's gonna need to get over the anxiety!!! LOL Thanks again!


Your welcome keep me informed on how it all goes  Rooting for you  cause that 1500 pounds is ALOT of money 

Hope it all works out


----------



## tatdbomb (Jan 16, 2019)

Will do! I really appreciate your help...You rock! I am kinda blown away that that is even an option.


----------

